# Gegener unsere Sport



## edvars (14. April 2005)

Ich habe gesterm in Harburger berge bemärkt das viele singletracks gesperrt ist mit Äste, und teilweisse ganze Baumstammen. Einige davon habe ich gestern weggeraumt, beim bedarf.  Ich habe keine ahnung wem diese hindernisse auf
die singletracks liegen lassen, aber ich rate das die waldarbeiter dafür verantwortlich ist. Gestern habe ein von dem versucht mich zu überrollen mit seinem laster . 

Ich glaube das es bald zeit ist,  in irgenwo eine art und weisse unsere interessen zu vertreten gegenüber die behörden, am liebsten bevor jemanden sich ernshaft verletzt.  Alsso, agressive forstarbeiter gleich anzeigen, die vergessen oft(wir aber auch) das auf waldwege allegemeine strassesverkersregeln geltet.

Die debatte ist hermit geöfnet


----------



## Fh4n (14. April 2005)

Ich denke, dass das Problem nicht nur bei euch vertreten ist.
Im Sommer 2004 hat mich ein querliegender Baumstamm auf einem Singletrail vom Radl geschleudert und habe im Flug noch einen Baum mit meiner linken Schulter geküsst, bis ich dann auf er anderen Seite vom Trail liegengeblieben bin.
Sowas ist verdammt gefährlich, vorallem wenn diese Sachen auch noch mutwillig passieren und man unvorbereitet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## edvars (14. April 2005)

Fh4n schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass das Problem nicht nur bei euch vertreten ist.
> Im Sommer 2004 hat mich ein querliegender Baumstamm auf einem Singletrail vom Radl geschleudert und habe im Flug noch einen Baum mit meiner linken Schulter geküsst, bis ich dann auf er anderen Seite vom Trail liegengeblieben bin.
> Sowas ist verdammt gefährlich, vorallem wenn diese Sachen auch noch mutwillig passieren und man unvorbereitet ist.



Genau das ist es, man fahrt eine abfärt die man sonnst gut kennt, und dan plötzlisch liegt eine baum in weg


----------



## wanted man (14. April 2005)

keine frage! trails mutwillig versperren geht schonmal gar nicht! anderswo sind ja auch schon nagelbretter gesichtet worden. spätestens hier ist der straftatbestand der körperverletzung erfüllt, wenn es zum unfall kommt.
aber:
auch trails die man gut kennt sollte man IMMER AUF SICHT fahren bzw. in einem tempo fahren, das es dir erlaubt im einsehbaren bereich anzuhalten.
und ... as we are talking about stvo: auf öffentlichen einspurigen straßen muss man seinen pkw im halben einsehbaren bereich zu stillstand bringen können! stichwort: gegenverkehr. und das gilt, finde ich, auch auf dem trail - unter umständen kommt dir ja auch ein reiter, fussgänger oder sogar mtbiker (solls ja geben) entgegen.


----------



## Pilatus (14. April 2005)

wanted man schrieb:
			
		

> keine frage! trails mutwillig versperren geht schonmal gar nicht! anderswo sind ja auch schon nagelbretter gesichtet worden. spätestens hier ist der straftatbestand der körperverletzung erfüllt, wenn es zum unfall kommt.
> aber:
> auch trails die man gut kennt sollte man IMMER AUF SICHT fahren bzw. in einem tempo fahren, das es dir erlaubt im einsehbaren bereich anzuhalten.
> und ... as we are talking about stvo: auf öffentlichen einspurigen straßen muss man seinen pkw im halben einsehbaren bereich zu stillstand bringen können! stichwort: gegenverkehr. und das gilt, finde ich, auch auf dem trail - unter umständen kommt dir ja auch ein reiter, fussgänger oder sogar mtbiker (solls ja geben) entgegen.



Dann mußt du aber auch licht, Klingel, Strahler usw am Rad haben wenn du denen mit Stvo kommst. Trotzdem Schei*e. Bei uns gab´s auch ne Zeitlang immer Querliegende Äste, Nagelbretter und auch gespannte Schnüre! Aber dieser Jemand hat sich irgendwie beruhigt.
Hoffentlich passiert keinem was...


----------



## wanted man (14. April 2005)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mußt du aber auch licht, Klingel, Strahler usw am Rad haben wenn du denen mit Stvo kommst.



mit stvo hat edvars im 1. post angefangen.   
aber um das nochmal zu präzisieren: 
"denen" will auch ich nicht mit der stvo kommen, sondern mit (versuchter) körperverletzung.
im übrigen glaube ich auch nicht das die stvo auf singletrails gilt, vermutlich tut sie höchstens auf forstwegen.  
wer aber einen singletrail mit unangepasster geschwindigkeit runterbrezelt und dann hinter der kurve in ein hindernis (baum, fussgänger, biker) donnert weil er nicht mehr bremsen konnte hat von mir kein mitleid zu erwarten. 

und das "gestern kam da auch keiner" nicht das überzeugendste argument ist, hat mein sohn auch grade gelernt.


----------



## dhbrigade (14. April 2005)

Ich räume auch regelmässig die Trails frei. Besonders in der Haake liegen sehr oft Bäume quer. 

Mein Rezept: Einfach immer wieder frei räumen. Die Baumstämme ziehe ich so weit es geht den Abhang runter, dass es schwieriger wird sie wieder auf die Trails zu legen. Trotzdem sollte man auf Sicht fahren, da immer jemand entgegen kommen kann.

Der Straftatbestand wäre versuchte Körperverletzung mit der Möglichkeit einer Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. So etwas verhärtet aber die Fronten. Sinnvoller finde ich den Dialog bzw. Aufklärung.


----------



## yo gomez (14. April 2005)

Wir haben die letzten Wochen auch schon diverse Trails in den HaBes wieder von dem querliegenden Zeugs befreit soweit es ging. Teilweise war der Sturm schuld, teilweise tippe ich eher auf Fußgänger. Aber wer weiß...

Interessenvertretung? Es gibt ja die Jungs vom DIMB. Zumindest bin ich da deswegen mal Mitglied geworden...


----------



## Rote-Locke (14. April 2005)

Moin,

es muss nicht immer alles mutwillig passieren, bei uns im Wald liegt auch Kraut und Rüben durcheinander, liegt aber daran, dass noch bis vor Kurzem Holz eingefahren wurde und einfach hinterher keiner "aufgeräumt" hat. Teilweise liegen bei uns auch Bäume die der Sturm gefällt hat über Wochen mitten auf den Wegen - selbst auf breiten Forstwegen. Dann marschiert und fährt natürlich alles aussen rum und dabei entsstehen immer wieder neue Schneisen im Unterholz. Von "Naturschutz" kann da also von keiner Seite die Rede sein.
Da es sonst keiner macht räumen die Biker den Kram dann meistens weg.  

Erstma!


----------



## dhbrigade (15. April 2005)

Das ist Unsinn. Sicherlich gibt es überall Waldarbeiten, aber auf den besagten Trails liegt das Holz wenige Tage nachdem wir es entfernt haben wieder sauber aufgestapelt im Weg. Diese Haufen haben einen regelmässigen Abstand und liegen auch fast immer an den gleichen Stellen.


----------



## Rote-Locke (15. April 2005)

dann einfach immer wieder wegräumen oder STIHL  

Erstma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## djinges (15. April 2005)

Moin Leute,

ich denke das die Forstarbeiter in der Haake nicht umbedingt was gegen biker haben.  Habe neulich mit Begeisterung beobachtet, wie sie beim rausziehen gefällter Bäume sauber um eine recht neue (geheime) Sprunglocation herumgearbeitet haben - so dass eigentlich alles heile blieb.

Ich glaube es sind häufig Wanderer oder so, weil das Zeug was so auf dem Weg liegt manchmal wirklich nur lachhaft ist - kleine Gebüsche und Ästchen, welche kein Waldarbeiter der was auf sich hält bewegen würde


----------



## edvars (15. April 2005)

yo gomez schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben die letzten Wochen auch schon diverse Trails in den HaBes wieder von dem querliegenden Zeugs befreit soweit es ging. Teilweise war der Sturm schuld, teilweise tippe ich eher auf Fußgänger. Aber wer weiß...
> 
> Interessenvertretung? Es gibt ja die Jungs vom DIMB. Zumindest bin ich da deswegen mal Mitglied geworden...



Einer art und von ineressevertretung braucht man villeicht bevor Biken verboten wird in Harburger Berge, ich habe aber keine ideen, wie haben die Reiter es gaschaft ihre eigene wege zu bekommen Z.bsp??

Man konnte villeicht einem aufruf machen zu eine gemeinsahme aufräum-action
wo wir gemeinsahm die single tracks befreit.


----------



## edvars (15. April 2005)

djinges schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich denke das die Forstarbeiter in der Haake nicht umbedingt was gegen biker haben.  Habe neulich mit Begeisterung beobachtet, wie sie beim rausziehen gefällter Bäume sauber um eine recht neue (geheime) Sprunglocation herumgearbeitet haben - so dass eigentlich alles heile blieb.
> 
> Ich glaube es sind häufig Wanderer oder so, weil das Zeug was so auf dem Weg liegt manchmal wirklich nur lachhaft ist - kleine Gebüsche und Ästchen, welche kein Waldarbeiter der was auf sich hält bewegen würde



Einige haben villeicht nichts gegen Biker, aber nimt man die abfart von Karl rotstein richtung segelflugplatz, hat man eine ganz klare beispiel wie die Förster versucht haben diese eine abfart zu sperren, und teilweisse ist das auch ganze Baumstammen die auf die Tracks liegen. 

Aber augen offen halten, villeicht werde die eine oder ander ein tag erwischt.


----------



## edvars (15. April 2005)

Aber das problem ist villeicht eher das man einige leute im Wald findet das zu viele von uns die zwei meter regel nicht respektiert, was auch immer der fall ist und findet das als einem guten grund die Tracks zu sperren.


----------



## Catsoft (15. April 2005)

Hallo Morten,

Glücklicherweise scheint das Radfahren ohne Motorkraft im Hamburger Teil der HaBe´s noch erlaubt zu sein.

gesetz 

Im Niedersächsischen Teil könnte das schon nicht mehr gegeben sein. Die Schilder verbieten aus meiner Erinnerung das Radfahren auf einem Teil der Wege schon. (Weil Naturschutz)

Eine Vertretung gibts im DIMB  schon. 

Der Verweis auf die Reiter ist nett aber unpassend:

1. Wollen wir wirklich eigene Wege? Dann bekommen wir ein paar breite Forstwege zugewiesen. Die Situation wäre dann schlechter als heute.

2. Die Reiter haben ein Lobby mit Geld und Macht (Einfluß), wir MTBler wohl eher weniger Geld. Welche Tochter von einem Bonzen fährt MTB?

Laß uns die Diskussion beenden und unserer Sport genießen solange wir noch dürfen. Bleiben wir auch den Wanderern gegenüber auch weiterhin freundlich, auch wenn manchmal schwerfällt. 

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Hab gerade gesehen, dass die Fischbeker Heide Naturschutzgebiet ist. Dort ist das Betreten nur auf den dafür vorgesehen Wegen erlaubt! Also nix Trail


----------



## Marec (16. April 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Morten,
> 
> Glücklicherweise scheint das Radfahren ohne Motorkraft im Hamburger Teil der HaBe´s noch erlaubt zu sein.
> 
> ...



Hört hört... wahr gesprochen.   

Ich glaube immer noch das es Paranoia ist, mit den Baumstämmen... 
Einen Dialog mit dem Forstamt zu suchen, wenn es nötig wird, halte ich für vernünftig. Je mehr Gruppen, neben dem DIMB, sich für´s MTB einsetzten, um so mehr kann vieleicht erreicht werden. 
Wir sollten den Ball momentan echt noch flach halten... wegen ein paar Bäumen.
Leidensgenossen... Guckst Du hier 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

das mit den Baumstämmen ist mir auch schon einige Male aufgefallen. Es ist wirklich nicht mehr lustig, was da zum einen Richtung Karlstein zum andern zwischen der Autobahn Heimfeld und dem Harburger Reitverein abgeht.

Insbesondere deshalb, weil das Verhalten der Forstmenschen durch nichts gerechtfertigt ist. Völlig idiotisch!

Was da Gegenstand eines "Dialogs" sein sollte erschliesst sich mir nicht. 

Wenn ich daran denke was diese Herrschaften schon mit uns Jägern für "Dialoge" führen...
Die interessieren sich weder für Naturschutz noch für die Belange anderer, sondern ausschliesslich für gewinnmaximierte Holzproduktion.


----------



## JanV (16. April 2005)

Hallo, 

ich möchte mich auch mal melden, ich verfolge den HAZ Artikel Thread über den Deister auch mit große Interesse. 

Das mit den vielen Ästen auf dem Weg kann kein Zufall sein. Ich beiseitige sie auch immer aber sie kommen immer wieder, manchmal sogar die gleiche die ich schon mal aus dem Weg genommen habe. 
Dass es gefährlich ist: klar. Es kann aber auch noch viel schlimmer, benutze mal die SuFu mit Stichwort "Todesfallen", will mann nicht wissen was die alles rausspuckt    

Ein Ding aber wundert mich ein bisschen: Immer wieder wird da sofort mit die Finger zu die Waldarbeiter gezeigt. Hat jemand Beweis dass die Leute das machen? Würde schon ganz schön blöd sein wenn eine von den mal hierein schaut, dann werden die HaBe's für MTBs sofort abgeschottet. Übrigens: Wenn jemanden Beweise hat, sollten die meiner Meinung nach sofort zum Polizei gebracht werden. Äste in die Landungsstrecke hinter eine Rampe legen* ist in mein Augen regelrecht strafbar, solche Personen sollte mann anzeigen.  Wenn's aber kein Beweis gibt, muss mann mit Vermutungen äussern aufpassen. Von "Vielleicht" wird schon schnell "Wahrscheinlich" und dann wird's "Es sind ganz klar die...." Wenn die Betroffenen davon hören ist Polen offen und die HaBe's dicht.

Ich kann nur den Rat von viele Anderen wiederholen: Immer Rücksicht nehmen. Jeder darf ins Wald rein und es ist dann auch jeders Verantwortlichkeit dafür zu sorgen dass jeder sich da wohl fühlt.

Gruß

Jan 

*Ich meine die Rampe auf den schönen Abfahrt hinter den Sportfeld an die Ehestorfer Straße, habe da mehrmals Äste weggeräumt.


----------



## Rote-Locke (17. April 2005)

Moin,

ich denke hier gibt es immer wieder Missverständnisse wer tatsächlich was "anrichtet".
In den meisten Fällen sind die Wälder Nutzflächen, die einen Ertrag einbringen sollen. Daher wird aus Zeitgründen beim Holzfahren eben mit grobem Gerät gearbeitet. Ich glaube aber nicht dass die Waldarbeiter dabei vorsätzlich Strecken blockieren in der Absicht die Biker vom fahren abzuhalten. Fast alle mit denen ich bisher zu tun hatte sehen die Sache mit Bikern und Reitern eher locker so lange keine lebenden Bäume (also deren Ertrag) beschädigt werden. Auch North Shores werden aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen nicht gerne gesehen.
Ich denke solche Blockaden sind eher auf Jagdpächter oder auch extremistische Naturschützer zurück zu führen. Ich habe aber noch niemanden bei Blockierungsarbeiten getroffen, den ich ob seinen Motiven hätte fragen können.
Von daher sehe ich diese Sachen eher locker. Auf Touren muss man halt auf Sicht fahren, wie schon gepostet dies aber aus Gründen der Rücksicht auf andere. Bei festen Strecken habe ich mir angewöhnt diese vor dem ersten ride mal abzufahren und die Lage zu checken. Meistens macht man ja mehr als einen run.

Noch eine Anekdote am Rande:
Ich bin mal bei uns im Wald in die Steilküste gedropt ohne vorher zu schauen und hätte auf der Strandpromenade um ein Haar einen älteren Herren umgenietet. Blöde Aktion, hab mich sofort entschuldigen wollen und fragen ob er OK sei. Er kam mir aber zuvor und entschuldigte sich überfreundlich, dass er im Weg gestanden wäre..... da blieb mir dann auch die Spucke weg, sah ich doch schon seinen Stock auf meinen Helm krachen. 

Erstma!


----------



## edvars (18. April 2005)

Das blöde bei die ganze sache ist, das durch das ablegen von Baumstammen auf die Singletracks, werden die Biker geschwungen herumzufahren, war fürt dazu, das noche mehr waldfläche in anspruch genommen werden. 

allso ist das auslegen von Baustammen und aste ein sache die das wald sehr schadet, hier soll die behörden villeicht eingreiffen, un das wald zu schützen


----------



## dhbrigade (18. April 2005)

Teilweise gefallen mir die durch querliegendes Holz entstandenen Umfahrungen besser als der direkten Weg. 

Ich finde man sollte alles lassen wie bisher: Trails auf Sicht fahren um keine anderen Biker, Wanderer oder sich selbst zu gefährden, blockierte Wege einfach wieder freiräumen und bei den übrigen Erholungssuchenden des Waldes durch Freundlichkeit glänzen anstatt negativ aufzufallen.


----------



## Hitzi (18. April 2005)

Durch diese herumliegenden Bäume habe ich mir vor zwei Wochen meine Schaltung aus dem Schaltauge getrennt. 
Allerdings bei einem Uphill und im Deister.  Diese Probleme scheint es also überall zu geben.

War trotzdem blöd und hat heftig gekracht. Derzeit liegt der Schaden bei ca. 60,- Euro ohne Montage. Die ersetzt mir ja auch keiner   

Bei den Wegen in den HaBes bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob hier die STVO gilt. Denn es könnte abgegrenzter Raum (Naturschutzgebiet) sein und somit keine STVO. Die Hauptwege haben wieder Namen und sind gewidmet also vielleicht wieder STVO. Bei den Trials und kleinen Pfaden durch die Büsche bestimmt nicht. Die haben zwar auch immer bestimmte Namen, die aber in keiner Karte verzeichnet sind - somit dort bestimmt keine STVO.

Da aber in dem Gesetz steht  "Das Fahren mit dem Fahrrad ohne Motorkraft oder mit Krankenfahrstühlen steht dem Betreten gleich" ( § 33 Abs. 2 HmbNatSchG ) dürfte es keine Probleme mit den Waldarbeitern geben. Zur Not anhalten und einen kleinen Zettel mit dem Auszug aus dem Gesetz überreichen. Vielleicht mit dem kleinen Hinweis auf die versuchte Körperverletzung bis hin zur fahrlässigen Tötung bzw. Totschlags durch das absichtliche versperrren der Wege. Wer aber vorher gekennzeichnete oder gesperrte Wege und Pfade benutzt darf sich auch nicht ärgern. Dort wird gearbeitet und dann dürfen sie die Wege versperren. 
Man kann die Menschen ja auch mal nach dem Namen fragen und sich das Kennzeichen notieren, falls man mal Kontakt haben sollte und ein Baufahrzeug zu sehen ist. Danach eine kleine schriftliche Anfrage bei der zuständigen Behörde bewirkt manchmal Wunder. Dokumentation nicht vergessen. Fots beilegen.

Aber bitte nicht vergessen - immer     lächeln. Nicht gleich pampig werden und den Vorurteilen recht geben. Auf dieses Niveau können wir uns gar nicht heruntersaufen, oder    ?


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## edvars (18. April 2005)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Durch diese herumliegenden Bäume habe ich mir vor zwei Wochen meine Schaltung aus dem Schaltauge getrennt.
> Allerdings bei einem Uphill und im Deister.  Diese Probleme scheint es also überall zu geben.
> 
> War trotzdem blöd und hat heftig gekracht. Derzeit liegt der Schaden bei ca. 60,- Euro ohne Montage. Die ersetzt mir ja auch keiner
> ...




Ich stimme voll zu


----------



## Marec (18. April 2005)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Not anhalten und einen kleinen Zettel mit dem Auszug aus dem Gesetz überreichen. Vielleicht mit dem kleinen Hinweis auf die versuchte Körperverletzung bis hin zur fahrlässigen Tötung bzw. Totschlags durch das absichtliche versperrren der Wege. Wer aber vorher gekennzeichnete oder gesperrte Wege und Pfade benutzt darf sich auch nicht ärgern. Dort wird gearbeitet und dann dürfen sie die Wege versperren.
> Man kann die Menschen ja auch mal nach dem Namen fragen und sich das Kennzeichen notieren, falls man mal Kontakt haben sollte und ein Baufahrzeug zu sehen ist. Danach eine kleine schriftliche Anfrage bei der zuständigen Behörde bewirkt manchmal Wunder. Dokumentation nicht vergessen. Fots beilegen.
> 
> Hitzi


Oh Mann...  
Unterschreibt aber bitte mit Eurem Namen, damit ich da raus gehalten werden kann...


----------



## iglg (19. April 2005)

Mal ein ganz anderer Standpunkt :

Bäume und Hindernisse gehören für mich zu den normalen Hindernissen beim Offroad-Biken. Wenn es in den Alpen einen Baum- oder Steinhaufen auf dem Weg gibt, findet man das doch auch normal. Entweder versucht man fahrend drüber zu kommen, oder man steigt halt ab. Wo ist denn das Problem ? 

Mutwillig platzierte Hindernisse disqualifizieren die "Täter" für mich zwar, aber gerade in Deutschland sind Rechthaberei und Oberlehrertum halt besonders verbreitet. Das erlebt man ja auch permanent im Straßenverkehr und anderswo. 
Dass man so langsam fährt, dass man rechtzeitig anhalten kann, finde ich eigentlich selbstverständlich.
Wenn alle Biker so defensiv biken würden, gäbe es wahrscheinlich auch weniger Probleme mit Förstern, Waldarbeiter und Wanderern, und weniger Leute, die uns das Biken mutwillig (und gefährdend) versauen wollen.

Wer seinen Spaß darin sieht, mit möglichst maximalem Speed über die Trails zu bügeln (weil der Trail ja schließlich bekannt ist) ,  muss halt in Bike-Parks gehen oder sich auf den diversen Sportveranstaltungen ausleben.

Wahrscheinlich werde ich jetzt zerrissen, aber Foren sind ja auch dafür da, unterschiedliche Meinungen auszutauschen, gell ?


----------



## Marec (19. April 2005)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich werde ich jetzt zerrissen, aber Foren sind ja auch dafür da, unterschiedliche Meinungen auszutauschen, gell ?



Keine Angst... ich stehe hinter Dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (19. April 2005)

Ich finde an diesem Thema kann man nicht viel ändern. Es wird immer Mountainbiker geben, die eben den Wald beschädigen und Sprünge bauen. Das wollen die Förster und Waldarbeiter ihnen verwehren und kommen mit lebensgefährlichen Methoden, um es den Bikern schwer zu machen.
Es wird auch immer Wanderer und andere Naturliebhaber geben, die sich freuen, dass "Action" im Wald passiert und es gibt eben auch jene, die Dräte oder Schimpfwörter benutzen, um die Biker ihnen vom Leib zu schaffen.

Das Einzige ist eben, wie scho oft gesagt wurde, sich eben zu arrangieren und jedem offen und vorkommend zu sein. Von Region zu Region ist es anders. Und jeder "Naturbenutzer" hat Vorurteile anderen Mitbenutzern gegenüber, die machen was denen nicht passt.


----------



## biker_tom (20. April 2005)

Moin

wollte auch mal kurz meinen "Senf" dazu geben. das wichtigste ist doch, das wir unseren Sport in der Natur ausüben wollen, und nicht wie bei Skifahren (mache ich auch) in die Halle gehen... Und daher ist es wür mich eigentlich unabdingbar, das wir uns mit den anderen Nutzernd der Wälder und der anderen Natur einigen. Es MUß ein FRIEDLICHES nebeneinander geben. Es sollte tunlichst vermieden werden lange Bremsspuren durch den Wald zu legen....

Zu diesem Thema bekomme ich mich des öfteren mir meinem Schwiegervater ein wenig in die Wolle, denn er ist leidenschaftlicher Wanderer.


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2005)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Es sollte tunlichst vermieden werden lange Bremsspuren durch den Wald zu legen....
> 
> Zu diesem Thema bekomme ich mich des öfteren mir meinem Schwiegervater ein wenig in die Wolle, denn er ist leidenschaftlicher Wanderer.



Hallo!
Wann warst du das letzte mal in den HaBe´s? Machst du dir wirklich Sorgen um die möglichen Bremsspruren. Ja, meine Bremsspuren sind wirklich im Unterholz ca. 50 cm breit. Ne, also, die Waldarbeiter ziehen so fette Spuren überall rein, da ist die Argumentaion mit den MTB-Spuren lächerlich  

Mußte mal so gesagt werden. Ein falsches Argument immer wieder wiederholt macht es nicht wahrer. Untersuchungen ziegen doch, dass ein Wanderer der Natur größerern Schaden zufügt als ein MTB! Über die Arbeiten im Unterholz wollen wir mal ganz schweigen  Da weine ich wirklich über die Misshandlung der Natur. Alle notwendigen Infos findest du im OpenTrails....

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Edith L. (20. April 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Machst du dir wirklich Sorgen um die möglichen Bremsspruren. Ja, meine Bremsspuren sind wirklich im Unterholz ca. 50 cm breit. Ne, also, die Waldarbeiter ziehen so fette Spuren überall rein, da ist die Argumentaion mit den MTB-Spuren lächerlich
> 
> Mußte mal so gesagt werden. Ein falsches Argument immer wieder wiederholt macht es nicht wahrer. Untersuchungen ziegen doch, dass ein Wanderer der Natur größerern Schaden zufügt als ein MTB! Über die Arbeiten im Unterholz wollen wir mal ganz schweigen  Da weine ich wirklich über die Misshandlung der Natur. Alle notwendigen Infos findest du im OpenTrails....
> ...



Naja, Deine Argumentation hinkt natürlich auch ein bisschen! 
Frage ist nämlich was nötig und erforderlich ist und was halt nicht. 

Im europäischen Wirtschaftswald sind Waldarbeiten und damit einhergehende "Zerstörungen" auch von Wegen nunmal hinzunehmen. 
Und Bikebremsspuren? 
Sicherlich ist die Zerstörung durch Waldarbeiten an den Wegen in jedem Fall grösser als ne gezogene Bremsspur! 
Viel relevanter wird eher sein, wenn dies gegebenenfalls auch noch vor  Publikum erfolgt. Irgendwo wurde auch mal in einem Deisterthread geschrieben, dass man mit dem Mtb am besten überhaupt nicht auffällt.   Letztlich deshalb, damit man "Stammtischparolen" gar nicht erst eine Grundlage liefert!

Ein Wanderer zerstört die Natur stärker als ein MTB???? Ich erinnere mich in "Open Trails" gelesen zu haben, Untersuchung verlinkt durch die DIMB, dass MTB-Spuren herrliche Ablaufrinnen für Wasser bilden. Zumindestens dann, wenn der Boden schon aufgeweicht ist. Dadurch wird die Erosion erhöht, da Wasser mit höherer Fliessgeschwindigkeit abfliessen kann. 
Kannste im europäischen Wirtschaftswald zwar auch überwiegend vergessen, wird aber in den Alpen diskutiert! Dort herrschen kürzere Vegetationsperioden, die ein schnelles Zuwachsen verhindern.

Also, am Besten unauffällig und rücksichtsvoll im Wald verhalten. Mal ein nettes Danke anstatt eines gegenseitigen Anrüsselns entspannt jede Situation!
Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider immer und auf allen Seiten!

Schliesse mich da iglg vollumfänglich an!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. April 2005)

An die rote Locke:

Hab gestern am Steilküstendrop auch fast einen Wanderer umgenietet. Der sprang aber auch förmlich hinter einem Busch hervor. Hab mich brav entschuldigt, was er mit einem freundlich-väterlichen "nanana, mal nicht so schnell" quittierte und mich dann ausführlich befragte, was das für eine Sportart sei. Infos gegeben, Rentner fasziniert, alles paletti.


----------

